# Talk Classical provides a realistic representation of life in a concert hall



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

> aeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiou
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


holla holla get $


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is an awesome thread title, but you say nothing after it! Why?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> This is an awesome thread title, but you say nothing after it! Why?


hahaha

John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden

See: youtube.com/watch?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxrGWBSt9zQ&feature=related


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

What am I watching?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*:lol:*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> What am I watching?


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My day has been made.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't get any of it. :/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I **** myself laughing but alas I do not get the joke.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Richard _Wigner._


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

lol

JOHN MADDEN!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I clicked expecting a thought-provoking thread. Now I see that Kopachris has officially been driven over the edge.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Let's take a walk, Little Penguin.

View attachment 4233


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Gimme a double of what the Penguin is having!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seriously, is this an in joke I don't get, or is this a playground for random insanity?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Seriously, is this an in joke I don't get, or is this a playground for random insanity?


Have you seen the white text?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Houston: Alpha station whats your situation?
Alpha Station: UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Have you seen the white text?


Ah, OK.......


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't stop laughing at the video, should I be worried?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Thumbs up if you knew the audio is from Super Mario Bros. 2 for NES


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This isn't youtube, Philip. I knew it was from Super Mario Bros. 2 the moment I opened the video, because they told me so.  I actually often play that game with my niece. She's in love with the Super Nintendo (I have Super Mario All-Stars) Who wouldn't be? Greatest console ever.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> This isn't youtube, Philip. I knew it was from Super Mario Bros. 2 the moment I opened the video, because they told me so.  I actually often play that game with my niece. She's in love with the Super Nintendo (I have Super Mario All-Stars) Who wouldn't be? Greatest console ever.


D'oh! I didn't realize it said so in the vid... thought it was spam or something.

I've actually never possessed a SNES  After the NES, i got a Sega Genesis. But worry not, i know _A Link to the Past_ by heart. :angel:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Little known fact, Super Mario Bros. 2 is not really a Mario game. They just jacked it from a Japanese game and replaced the main character sprites. Hence why the story is totally off the beaten path for a Mario game, but some of the characters have stuck around and made reappearances. The actual planned Super Mario 2 was released in Japan and can be found on Super Mario All-Stars. It was not released in the west due to difficulty (it really isn't that hard) and because it was too similar to the first game. 

Philip, I always stuck with Nintendo. I have my original gameboy, my NES broke, I have the SNES, N64, and Gamecube. After that, I have no more systems. My cousin was the one who always got the Sega and PS stuff, so I would play it with him before he moved away. I don't really do very much gaming these days. My sister gave me her Nintendo DS for a year a few years ago before deciding to take it back and I had a fun time with that. I have a bunch of games I was close to beating 4 years ago but I pretty much just abandoned gaming for the most part!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> Houston: Alpha station whats your situation?
> Alpha Station: UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


John Madden John Madden John Madden

John Madden Football


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw the video and I'm _still_ confused.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I saw the video and I'm _still_ confused.


So am I :lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Snake? Snake!
SNAAAAAAAKEEEEEEE!!

yuyuoiyuyuyoyiyuyuyy
aeiou
ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr

Earthquake from china, I mean japan

ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr

aouieeiuoa

Sebastian de albero

ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ A profound work of art.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Snake? Snake!
> SNAAAAAAAKEEEEEEE!!
> 
> yuyuoiyuyuyoyiyuyuyy
> ...


999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

I'm laughing for real right now

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

John Madden! John Madden! John Madden! John Madden! John Madden! John Madden! John Madden! John Madden!

Football!

Here comes another chinese earthquake


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> What am I watching?


It's just me or one of those voices sounds like Stephen Hawking!? :lol::lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

aleazk said:


> It's just me or one of those voices sounds like Stephen Hawking!? :lol::lol:


ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr!



Kopachris said:


> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 
> I'm laughing for real right now
> 
> ...


ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!

Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohljawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohljawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohljawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohlJawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl Jawohl jawohl jawohl

ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!jawohl

ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!dwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!ddwsswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aooooooooooooooo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aoooooooooooo?!!!!!!!
aeiou

Edit: ceci n'est pas une edit.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Another sublime work of art. I bet Michelangelo would be feeling very jealous right now if he could feel.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Jawohlwohl?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This place makes me happy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> What am I watching?


Ha! My dad just walked into my room while I was watching that for the eleventh time and asked "What are you saying?"

I wasn't saying it. 'Twas this thing on YouTube that someone on TC started a thread about.

Silly old man.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Aren't you like 60?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

We're all virtual here; real there....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think my world just shattered upon finding out that CoG isn't 60.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> Aren't you like 60?





Cnote11 said:


> I think my world just shattered upon finding out that CoG isn't 60.


How could he be 60 if he's still a whippersnapper? People who are 60 years old are too old to snap whippers!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What is this secret society and why am I not a part of it?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> What is this secret society and why am I not a part of it?


[serious mode]
The division between the young classical-lovers and the old classical-lovers is a long-standing meme here on TC. The older ones called themselves "geezers" and called us "whippersnappers." One day, we found that a TC social group had been made for the geezers. I retaliated by making one for the whippersnappers. As long as you're under the age of, say, 25 years, you're welcome to join. Just bear in mind that I'm the supreme tyrant-leader of the group. 
[/serious mode]


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey, Supreme Tyrant, check out my newest response to one of your topics.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Being of the age of twenty-two, I officially announce my decision to align with the super-conspiracy organization "Whippersnappers".


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Hey, Supreme Tyrant, check out my newest response to one of your topics.


Whatever you post to reply to my reply to your reply to my reply to your reply will have to wait until after I sleep to be read. Good night, and remember to vote Kopachris next election!



Cnote11 said:


> Being of the age of twenty-two, I officially announce my decision to align with the super-conspiracy organization "Whippersnappers".


Yay! In celebration, I declare free cake and whiskey for all Whippersnappers for a period of 36 hours.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

PLAYER LOBBY​
II mat:uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu​II Horatio:?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!​II MasterGir:damn you to hell​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Yay! In celebration, I declare free cake and whiskey for all Whippersnappers for a period of 36 hours.


_I don't drink whisky._

Got any scotch?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _I don't drink whisky._
> 
> Got any scotch?


Scotch _is_ a type of whiskey, and as such was covered by my declaration of free whiskey. In any case, the 36 hours was up a long time ago.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder if CoAG was serious in saying that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Scotch _is_ a type of whiskey, and as such was covered by my declaration of free whiskey. In any case, the 36 hours was up a long time ago.


I know, I was only joking.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Richard _Wigner._


Richard Wanger (not a typo.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No matter where you go, there will always be present that rustle-crinkling sound of a hard candy cellophane wrapper being undone...


----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)

*cough**cough**cough**cough* *cough**cough**cough**cough**cough**cough**cough**cough*


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Here comes another Chinese earthquake.

ubbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Here comes another Chinese earthquake.
> 
> ubbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr


John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage John Cage


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

John madden John madden john madden john madden


----------

